# malibu and tequila my baby's



## mandiibabez (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## mandiibabez (Feb 23, 2009)

i dont know how to make the pics bigger


----------



## FourFerrets (Oct 10, 2009)

If you click the pics they show bigger.

Nice looking pair of ferts there


----------



## mandiibabez (Feb 23, 2009)

ahh i see. thanku lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2010)

Lovely happy ferrets :thumbup:


----------



## Squashable (May 1, 2010)

Lovely! Which one is Tequila? I have a polecat fert called Tequila :thumbup:


----------



## mandiibabez (Feb 23, 2009)

tequila is the polecat  malibu the albino, they are mother and daughter (tequilas the mummy)


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

they're beautiful i love the Albino


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

aww! pretty!


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

great pictures, love that last one!x


----------

